

Bret Victor's 2011-2012 Showreel [worrydream.com] - sas
http://vimeo.com/62049081
Lots of nifty unreleased software sneak peeks here.  Also an astonishing display of software productivity in just 2 years of work.
======
wakeupsilver
I hadn't seen multitrackDSP/dead fish/nile previously. Guess they're not
released(?). Nice overview.

